# First Stealth Fighter: German WWII



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Hitler's Stealth Fighter airs Sunday, June 28, at 9 p.m. ET/PT on the National Geographic Channel HD CH 276.

Apparently, Germany was developing a stealth fighter to defeat Allied radar in the waning months of WWII. The only remaining example of the Horten 2-29 is stored in a special US Government Facility. A team of Northrup-Grumman engineers using the original Nazi blueprints and information from the craft stored by the US Government have reconstructed the aircraft. Their story will be told in this National Geographic special.

Larry


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up. Look interesting.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Larry -- timer set.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, I will be recording this one.


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Larry, it's in the queue.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks interesting, thanks!


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks good thanks !


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

The reconstruction was fascinating and gave some interesting insight into the normally classified Northrup development center. The ending was a bit slap-dash, and the whole bit about how the Nazi's could have used an atomic bomb on NYC came across as contrived.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

They could have added a disclaimer to the ending - "Yes, they could have possibly had an atomic weapon by 1946 but even the German High Command knew that there wasn't going to BE a Nazi Germany by them. The US/UK from the west and the Red Army from the east made any hope of these secret weapons seeing production sheer folly.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Seems like they rushed a bit through the build aspect and indeed got into the whole 'atomic weapon on NYC"
Still an interesting watch.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I thought it was pretty cool to see all the tricks used to mimic actual aircraft materials. I guess some of these same steps are used to build the regular classified models they usually do there.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

quick up date also showing:
Sun 5 Jul 2pm

Save ya a search


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

djlong said:


> They could have added a disclaimer to the ending - "Yes, they could have possibly had an atomic weapon by 1946 but even the German High Command knew that there wasn't going to BE a Nazi Germany by them. The US/UK from the west and the Red Army from the east made any hope of these secret weapons seeing production sheer folly.


It is no secret that before and during WWII, Germany's military was way ahead of the military engineering and design game. So many of their technologies after being captured by the ALLIES found their way into modern warfare and even science today(rocket technology). The design and function of their military machines were so superior to that of the Allies that in some cases comparisons couldn't even be made(German Tiger tanks to the early US Sherman tanks, as an example). However, the sheer numbers of the Allies' forces and the fortunate fact(for the free world) that incharge of all these German technologies was a NUT job, Hitler,helped the Allies prevail. Engageing his forces on 2 fronts, in addition to Africa, plus all of Hitler's own fanatical strategies and decesions(the Final Solution-the extermination of Jews to name one), plus limited resourses, finally caught up with the 3rd Reich and all of the German military.
Could they have bombed NYC? They were working on longer range rockets like the V-2 with multiple stages. (captured after the war and detailed in full by Dr. Von Bruan, later our very own NASA guy!) The A-bomb would have probably followed if we(The U.S.) had not developed it first with a little(captured) German help. Which begs the question, WHAT ELSE IS LOCKED UP IN THESE SECRET STORAGE FACILITIES?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

gilviv said:


> WHAT ELSE IS LOCKED UP IN THESE SECRET STORAGE FACILITIES?


This isn't a secret storage facility where the German stealth fighter is. The aircraft is located in museum storage... lack of funds to do a proper restoration.

Scarier than anything else is: Allied bombers destroyed a facility that was manufacturing large "barrels" that were to be floated off the east coast of the USA with missiles in the barrels...


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> This isn't a secret storage facility where the German stealth fighter is. The aircraft is located in museum storage... lack of funds to do a proper restoration.
> 
> Scarier than anything else is: Allied bombers destroyed a facility that was manufacturing large "barrels" that were to be floated off the east coast of the USA with missiles in the barrels...


Scarier still where are all the drawings, plans, notebooks, etc. which probably are volumes numbering in the thousands for all these "plausible" ideas.:eek2:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

LarryFlowers said:


> This isn't a secret storage facility where the German stealth fighter is. The aircraft is located in museum storage... lack of funds to do a proper restoration.


I thought it was kind of funny when they went to the test range. I wondered just what kind of crazy stuff was parked in all those hangars.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Already set to record. 

Mike


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

gilviv said:


> Scarier still where are all the drawings, plans, notebooks, etc. which probably are volumes numbering in the thousands for all these "plausible" ideas.:eek2:


Like the Japanese bombing the west coast using balloons? (Another special from a few years ago.)


----------

